# sound skipping with Free BSD 7.0



## Silverback (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi there,

I installed freebsd 7.0 on my pc. However the audio still seems to be a problem - even after following all the instructions in the handbook. The problem I am facing now is that the ausio is skipping (after about every 2 seconds and it sounds horrible).

Any pointers and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 28, 2008)

>Any pointers and suggestions would be appreciated.

Your hardware? Soundcard, onboard sound chip etc. pp.? Dmesg for example?


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 28, 2008)

Use this link

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 28, 2008)

Silverback said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I installed freebsd 7.0 on my pc. However the audio still seems to be a problem - even after following all the instructions in the handbook. The problem I am facing now is that the ausio is skipping (after about every 2 seconds and it sounds horrible).
> 
> Any pointers and suggestions would be appreciated.


This is a locking problem, with the GIANT lock wrecking havoc upon the fine grained locks introduced with 7.0.

Update to 7.1 and it will get much better.


----------



## anemos (Dec 29, 2008)

Silverback said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I installed freebsd 7.0 on my pc. However the audio still seems to be a problem - even after following all the instructions in the handbook. The problem I am facing now is that the ausio is skipping (after about every 2 seconds and it sounds horrible).
> 
> Any pointers and suggestions would be appreciated.



Same thing here. After a long long long search on the internet, the only thing I found was some mixer(8) tweaks and a few hint.* options added to /boot/device.hints. But guess what, none of them worked 
Fortunately, not all multimedia apps act like that i.e., Noatun skips sound but Amarok doesn't. So, I use Amarok.


----------



## artificer (Dec 29, 2008)

Silverback said:
			
		

> The problem I am facing now is that the ausio is skipping (after about every 2 seconds and it sounds horrible).



What else is running besides the audio player when the audio is skipping? Do you notice it when the computer is otherwise idle, or only under heavy or moderate load?


----------



## ale (Dec 29, 2008)

anemos said:
			
		

> Fortunately, not all multimedia apps act like that i.e., Noatun skips sound but Amarok doesn't. So, I use Amarok.


I don't know those apps, but I'd try checking what they are using for output (oss/esd/artsd/...)


----------



## Silverback (Jan 3, 2009)

I am sorry for not replying sooner .....

Christmas and New Year you see .... Happy New Year to you all 

Its an onboard card ... I tried the /boot/device.hints - no good
The dmesg is good - it detects the card properly.
I tried to recompile the kernel - no good
I only tried the noautn - will try amarok - hope that works.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 3, 2009)

oops - I think I will have to read 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO...und-setup.html again,

Thanks mfaridi


----------

